# Enclosed trailer dust



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Before you give me heck because it's already posted here somewhere, I looked up both "trailer dust" and "enclosed trailer" but couldn't find anything. 

Does anyone know how to prevent dust from getting in enclosed trailers while travelling.

Thanks
D


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Silicone all the corners...atleast I seen a few that way and thought that is the reason they did it...lol.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

foam weather striping around the doors. and most enclosed trailers have some sort of air vent in the walls ,if u have them tape them closed


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

close the door of coarse! lol just kiddin. I have 2 enclosed trailers and I havent never figured this one out either


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think you can seal all the panel seams,weather strip the doors, seal the vents and floors and still get some dust in.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Rozzy had heard something about pressurizing the vents, but that didn't work on this trip. Sealing them may be the only option.

He already sealed a bunch of areas but there must be more.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Rozzy had heard something about pressurizing the vents, but that didn't work on this trip. Sealing them may be the only option.
> 
> He already sealed a bunch of areas but there must be more.


A friend put his smoking grill in his, shut the door and rigged his shop vac to blow through the vent and pressurize it. Smoke came out all the leaking cracks and panels. He marked them with a dry ereser then sealed them on the inside where he could. Still get a little but not much.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just wanna know................. Do you pull it with your mini-van?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

opcorn::argue: LMAO, that was a good one!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you were paying attention, you'd realize I got rid of the mom-mobile a year ago. 

It's Rozzy's trailer. I just happened to be logged on so posted the question for him. Isn't that nice of me


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> A friend put his smoking grill in his, shut the door and rigged his shop vac to blow through the vent and pressurize it. Smoke came out all the leaking cracks and panels. He marked them with a dry ereser then sealed them on the inside where he could. Still get a little but not much.


Sounds like a good idea.

He's going to seal absolutely everything first then give it a try.

Keep you posted.

D


----------

